# 942 & Dish 1000



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

Hi. Got my Dish 1000 today and swapped it for my 500. Hooked it up. I got great signal strengths on 119,110, and 129. Left the pointing screen and my receiver is stuck on aquiring satellite signal. It alternates between testing 119 transponder 13 and 119 transponder 05 and never makes it through the acquisition. I tried pulling the 129 lnb out of the equation and I still get the same thing.

Any thoughts? Do I have to climb back out on the roof (in the dark at this point) and replace the 500?

R.


----------



## Jerry G (Jul 12, 2003)

This has happened to a few of us and may not be related to the 1000. I had it happen without the 1000. I had to do a soft reboot (holding down the power button for 5 or so seconds) to clear this problem. Give it a try if you haven't done so.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

yep. tried that...hard booted too. nothing. grrrr...

Help!


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess that I'm a little too much on the bleeding edge....no one seems to know the answer. I guess that I'll be back on the roof tonight pulling the 1000 out and putting my 500 back in.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

I saw another thread that mentioned that software version 280 caused 129 to not work. Anyone know if this is true? 

If so, I guess that I've just got bad timing (as usual) by installing my 1000 and getting the software upgrade when I turned the receiver off.


----------



## goaliebob99 (Jan 29, 2005)

you should be on 281 right now  thats if your doing the updates.. if your not on 281 you might have to take a software update..


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

yes..281 now, but no 129 satellite. I've been all over the boards and have seen a few comments about this, but no definite stuff that lets me know if this problem is unique to me or if there has been/will be a fix for it.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

Page 7 of the instructions mentions that you must use a "dish comliant splitter" to install, but that you disconnect it and use the dish pro separator. Ok, I've got a dish pro separator and it works fine with my dish 500. Am I reading this correctly? Do I have to buy a "dish complaint splitter", whatever that is, and only use it for 20 minutes to perform an install? This just cant true.


----------



## 9300170 (Jul 1, 2002)

I guess that I'm having this conversation with myself. 

Nothing left at this point expcept to call Dish and cancel Voom.


----------



## RBenson (Jan 25, 2003)

Do you have the correct output of the splitter hooked to the correct input on the receiver? Won't work properly if hooked up backwards.


----------

